# Thursday edge mingos and scamp!!



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Got a late text from Jimmy to come out with his friends from Louisiana for a fun trip to the edge and to try out some new spots that I ran across trolling and I'm glad I jumped aboard!! We loaded up on some good bait at the mass and headed out to the edge...we made a couple drifts with a strong current and as soon as we saw that the fish were home we anchored up. We started putting some quality mingos in the boat with some studs mixed in. We tried saving our arms with the electric reels for the grouper bite..mr gag never did show up but the scamp came to play and we put some nice ones in the boat. Add a bonus monster almaco and we had a full box of good eats!! The water has been looking cleaner and cleaner and there was some scattered grass but nothing on the fly line. It got a little sporty out there with the storm that blew over us but then flattened out on the ride back. It was awesome seeing how much fun the inshore sportsmen from LA were having with the offshore scene and they did a great job putting fish in the boat. Looks like the fishing has really picked up from that slow bite we have been having and the mingo have stopped moving around so much out there. Jimmy it's always pleasure fishing with you! Thanks again for the invite!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice report. 
Didn't catch much of anything last two trips out. 
Nor was anyone else.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Always a great time fishing with Vince aka Porknbeans on here, we had another great trip filling the box!

Good job on that shark, err, that Almaco was a biggun!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's a better pic of that Stud Almaco!









Jimmy


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Good job Jimmy & crew! Nice Almaco.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks again Vince for jumping aboard!
Jimmy


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice fish and great report.


----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice... How deep did you guys fish?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Report. I can't wait to get back out there, it's been a few weeks. The last time we were there, we came home with a few nice Almaco's too but, not that big. That's a fine one there !


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Great report!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

That's a hell of a catch! Awesome variety of great eats! Is it just me or do those almacos put up more of a pound for pound fight vs an AJ?


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Xpac said:


> That's a hell of a catch! Awesome variety of great eats! Is it just me or do those almacos put up more of a pound for pound fight vs an AJ?


They absolutely do....I thought it was a big aj coming up. They just have more meat to them to fight with


----------



## BobJack (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice almaco !! Love those things!


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Amaco Jacks?*

Do you all really eat those? The red meat and smell turned me off when I cleaned them! Otherwise great catch!


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

capt mike said:


> Do you all really eat those? The red meat and smell turned me off when I cleaned them! Otherwise great catch!


Oh,no. We like amberjacks but almaco are way better eating.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

congrats nice fish, how deep were you?


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

nice work jimmy and crew


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Eastern Tackle said:


> nice work jimmy and crew


Hey Jim, good to see you still here.

Tight lines and hope you been jiggin them up brother!

jimmy


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job.......glad to see the bite is on out there again. Ed


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

jjam said:


> Hey Jim, good to see you still here.


PM me your cell. I will shoot you some pics :thumbsup: from right out in front of you there on the beach.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice work fellas, glad to see you get out and put the screws to em!


----------

